# Bee A Citizen



## K300 (Apr 2, 2010)

This morning I rescued a drowning bumble bee from the pond, it didn't seem to want to dry itself in it's normal environment and wouldn't get off my hand so I decided to go into the conservatory and take some shots, I happened to be wearing the Nighthawk at the time.

Not as good shots as I would have liked but I had to just grab my camera and it was all one handed.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

brilliant close ups -what camera?


----------



## K300 (Apr 2, 2010)

Panasonic DMC-TZ3, all done on Macro, 2 second timer, resting my left arm on the couch so at least that was still.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Um ... nice watch (the bee is thinking)? *Great pics* ... I guess your warmth was helping the bee dry off and recover. Well done! :cheers:


----------



## K300 (Apr 2, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> Um ... nice watch (the bee is thinking)? *Great pics* ... I guess your warmth was helping the bee dry off and recover. Well done! :cheers:


ah, of course, never thought of that.


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

Fantastic pictures! That aside, You saved a Bee!!!!

Top Bloke in my book!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Disco You (Jun 22, 2010)

Really nice shots, I love the third one.

RG would no be happy though...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

vamos666 said:


> Fantastic pictures! That aside, You saved a Bee!!!!
> 
> Top Bloke in my book!
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Same here :thumbup:


----------



## K300 (Apr 2, 2010)

> Really nice shots, I love the third one.


I think in that one you can tell that the only part of it that wasn't yet submerged was the top of it's thorax.


----------



## Xavierg (Sep 7, 2010)

Awasome photos!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Great shots - did you follow him home to claim your share of the Honey :yes:


----------



## Bobfrog (Aug 13, 2010)

Those are some quality pictures, especially number 3. My missus would be very jealous - she's bee obsessed


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Excellent stuff, I really like pic number 2, amazing result considering it was done one handed as well.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

*WOW...! *


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Best photos of a wet bee I have ever seen, nice watch too. :notworthy:


----------

